# Topics > Robotics > Software for robots >  FlowBotics Studio V2, Lynxmotion, Vermont, USA

## Airicist

Website of manufacturer - lynxmotion.com

Home Page - lynxmotion.com/p-883-flowbotics-studio-v2-cd.aspx

----------

